# Fort Lauderdale Shyness & Social Anxiety Meetup Group



## meloyelo (Aug 3, 2010)

Does anyone here attend the Fort Lauderdale Shyness & Social Anxiety Meetup Group? I would like to go to one of the meetings but I'm just too nervous. Even around others with SA, I still feel out of place and usually am the shyest one of all. If you do attend this group, what are the people like? Are there many females, what ages? Is there a lot of socializing involved? I suppose I might feel a little better if I knew what to expect.

Thanks for any info!


----------



## CuartaVez (Dec 8, 2009)

Didn't even know there was one.


----------



## sawyoushine (Nov 21, 2008)

Can't say that I have either sorry. Though I do live in the boca area, a bit out the way.


----------

